# "Aftercaulking", and caulking unprimed drywall



## user7598 (Nov 18, 2010)

....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I like to caulk after the primer is on so I can see all the cracks easy, plus it sticks better and is easy to wipe with a wet sponge. Yes and if you caulk after painting it will catch dust and gray out after a couple years, so not good.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

There are certain applications where you can caulk afterwards when color isn't an issue. The only real variable besides that is the quality of caulk. Most paint contractors I know buy the cheap stuff, often without silicone but they often paint over it. Those are more likely to yellow and they typically do not have a smooth dry finish to them, rather rough, dull and porous. 

Quality paintable caulk with higher levels of silicone would be best for caulking afterwards because they typically will not allow dust to embed. Besides, caulking after is a skill in itself because it needs to be layed down as a bead and not touched so you want caulk with higher level of silicone so it guns fast, easy and smooth.

Should also add that just because the tube says it has silicone is not a failsafe purchase. If caulking afterwards is on the table of options, I would do some samples on something you can really get a close look at.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jack I don't think it is more silicone you want but rather a better grade and more acrylic resin.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

d5moody said:


> ....


 
You were digging _deap _in the archive for that thread! What a train wreck that one was........ :yes:

Just like John said, caulk after prime, and before the final coat of paint. If you caulk after the paint, its going to look like crap in a year or so.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't think of a single application where we would caulk after decoration regardless of quality.

For me it would always be prime-caulk-undercoat-top coat. On a few occassions we might undercoat before caulk but even then i'm not happy doing it


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Jack I don't think it is more silicone you want but rather a better grade and more acrylic resin.


Just thinking in terms of the closest paintable silicone caulk like the performance of bath and tub caulks.


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

Colour Republic said:


> I can't think of a single application where we would caulk after decoration regardless of quality.
> 
> For me it would always be prime-caulk-undercoat-top coat. On a few occassions we might undercoat before caulk but even then i'm not happy doing it


Agreed, I do the same. I can't see how you would match the color caulking after the top coat. I assume we are talking about interior base and trim. I always strike off the bead square (which I make sure gets pushed down into the space) with a sharp cornered putty knife blade. A wet finger is not used and after the top coat you can't tell that it was even caulked. Looks like the trim was scribed to the wall. 

-Hal


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Colour Republic said:


> I can't think of a single application where we would caulk after decoration regardless of quality.
> 
> For me it would always be prime-caulk-undercoat-top coat. On a few occassions we might undercoat before caulk but even then i'm not happy doing it



Here is an example of calk last. Stain grade. Dark stained /laquered trim, light walls. What do you use? You can calk the top edge and paint to match walls or you can come back with a dark colored calk to match trim. In this case, dirt is not an overwhelming factor. I don't typically go this route, but I don't see to much problems with it either.


----------



## user7598 (Nov 18, 2010)

*certain applications i could see*

I could see where caulking afterwards in certain circumstances (with the proper caulking) might apply. My circumstances were painted walls and_ painted_ trim. It's just been my experience that caulking the base trim after the painting was done will look look dirty and collect a lot of dirt and dust over time. Not to mention hard to clean months down the road. keep in my, the guy i was working for was just using an average"poluseamseal" caulking.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

ComRemodel...

That's a GREAT method of baseboard caulking!! Brilliant even!

"Trim looking like it was scribed to the wall..." 

I"VE never ran across that little wrinkle anyway...
* I'm always suggesting that our clients caulk their vertical corners, ceiling/wall lines, etc.
* BUT...that little detail of "flattening-off" the caulk on base-trim is a stud one!

May I use it when visiting with our customers?!?!

Faron
(I'm at an independant Upscale Paint/Hdwr./Decorating retailer)


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know about ceiling/wall corners but feel free to pass on my advice. 

-Hal


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

*yep yep*

yea yea yea prime caulk paint da / hey doesent it allways seem like the caulk gun is always emptey


----------



## Aberdeen painters (Nov 28, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Here is an example of calk last. Stain grade. Dark stained /laquered trim, light walls. What do you use? You can calk the top edge and paint to match walls or you can come back with a dark colored calk to match trim. In this case, dirt is not an overwhelming factor. I don't typically go this route, but I don't see to much problems with it either.


If the wood is getting stained,I'd base coat the wood,1st coat the walls(if the wood is already stained and the walls coated and it's a freshen up I'd caulk straight away with a dark brown caulk).I'd then finish the woodwork,mask along the skirting\wall edge with quality masking paint and get the walls done,razor sharp edge.Let the caulk dry fully first!!
This also prevents any paint getting on the finished wood.Of course you can cut in the by hand.I use a 3M masker and only mask the skirting edge not door surrounds so it's masked in a minute or 2.

Personally I'd never caulk a skirting to wall gap after I've finished,if you touch up the wall it'll flash,not to mention those gaps are thin.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah caulk after painting then spackle some while your at it and afterwards give my # to your customer and ill come fix it all...............lol im going to bed now............... hold up i have a better idea! why not paint the drywall and pour any extra into the compound bucket then hang and spackle it ???? wait wait heres another one! ....... paint the base and use liquid nails to attach it that way you wont have to fill any nail holes....... 


now im really going to bed !:notworthy:


----------

